# 2017 East Cape Fury



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

First of all, I hope that all of my fellow anglers on the eastern shores made it through the storm safely. I know over a dozen people have lost their lives and the rivers in North Carolina are still rising. They are going to experience record flooding over the next few days. This is exactly what Louisiana had to endure just a month and a half ago and I can only hope that the state pulls together to help one another as ours did. Good luck and stay safe to all those out there who have suffered and have more suffering to come.

My skiff will be going to mold soon and barring any delays I should have it around Thanksgiving. I am starting this thread so that I can post up pictures as I get them.

I am going with a light blue 2017 East Cape Fury with the following set up:

Tiller Mercury 60 with carbon tiller extension
Atlas Micro Jacker with two sets of switches (one under the poling platform for when I am standing on the back deck to run and one on the right gunnel or rear bulkhead)
Trim tab switches will be set up like the jackplate switches
Offset 12v iPilot
Oversized casting platform with removable lean bar
tie downs in cockpit for yeti jumpseat (will not run with this cooler much)
GPS mounted on right gunnel with engine data via NMEA network
Tach glassed in on the right gunnel by GPS (not protruding into the cockpit)
Micro power pole
Spray on keel guard
push pole caddy on tab welded to poling platform
A couple extras here and there but that is the bulk of it

I can't wait for the resin to start flowing and will post frequently on progress if anyone is interested.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Send it!!!!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good simple plan on the set up, with the exception of the instruments and power pole very close to the set up on my last three skiffs. Be sure about the tiller, most people are just not comfortable with the tiller operation, especially in rough water.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Good simple plan on the set up, with the exception of the instruments and power pole very close to the set up on my last three skiffs. Be sure about the tiller, most people are just not comfortable with the tiller operation, especially in rough water.


I am sure. I have run several tillers in the past, albeit none of them were above 36 hp. But I like to think I am a quick learner.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin are you running a tiller in the 60 class? How does it handle in a chop? Give me your overall opinion of larger hp tillers for TP skiffs if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

Congrats on the skiff. When did you get in line? I hear the line is getting longer !

What is your opinion on the Fury vs the new shallow version Evo?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Reggiedog said:


> Congrats on the skiff. When did you get in line? I hear the line is getting longer !
> 
> What is your opinion on the Fury vs the new shallow version Evo?


I got in line at the end of July right before the rush. Since East Cape posted about it on instagram being a new version of the "EVO" I guess I can talk about it now. I didn't get a chance to run it while I was there but I talked with Kevin a good bit about the applications of both boats. First off, they are both sharp looking skiffs! My understanding is that the new model will be a little faster than the Fury with same power, and will be better for fishing off the beach. It will also pole a little better as well. I went with the Fury mainly because of the sponsons and deck. The draft is more important to me than being able to fish big water which I will rarely do. I wanted a skiff that would hop up on plain quickly, take a good chop and keep me dry, but still float shallow. I am ate up with redfishing in 6" to 1ft of water and I wanted my skiff to be tailor made for it. In addition, I love the deck layout of the Fury more so than the EVO. That is just a personal preference but it mattered to me. I also prefer the hull look on the Fury but again personal preference. In this particular case, the Fury was absolutely JUST what I was looking for in a skiff. That being said, if I would have chosen to go with the new model, I think I would have been just as happy with my choice.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

E-money said:


> sjrobin are you running a tiller in the 60 class? How does it handle in a chop? Give me your overall opinion of larger hp tillers for TP skiffs if you don't mind. Thanks.


I like the tiller but if you tend to relax while standup steering the tiller handle could be pushed by weight shift or pulled from your hand in rough conditions or in turns and you end up overboard. Tiller steering requires more focus on the task at hand. No day dreaming. The way the skiff hull handles rough water is also more of a factor for tiller skiffs. The steering friction adjustment helps more with torque than loss of control.
I have been thrown from tiller skiffs twice over a forty year period due to loss of control(no kill switch)but I still use them because of the amount of space you gain. I have used tillers on 70 to 25 HP motors
When you pick up your EC, find a brave friend, wear the kill switch lanyard, and put the Fury through it's paces in all kinds of conditions. Most accidents happen with brand new toys.
Also call me if you need a fishing friend sometime in La. I have not sight fished for the XL reds you guys have there. 

Steve


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I love tillers.
@sjrobin made a lot of excellent points. I would add I've run tiller boats my whole life and the only time I've come close to unintentionally getting out of the boat while running was 100% my fault mostly due to thinking I was good enough to run how I knew I shouldn't. It can happen to anybody and it happens quick. It was a following sea, running too fast, standing when I should have been sitting, not wearing lanyard. I didn't have tabs but had the motor tucked to keep the bow down (better ride). Well I planted the bow into the back of a nice wave. The waves were getting shorter, but I was counting on the stern dropping before the bow planted into the back of the next crest, wrong....water over bow....abrupt turn to port (bowsteer), falling down, not wearing lanyard, cooler over the side (recovered). Only injury was pride and a few drinks and ice. Moral of the (my) story... if you're questioning if it's too rough to run standing up, it probably was 15 min ago..LOL oh, and remember don't be like me, keep that bow up when running down sea.
Looking forward to seeing pictures of this beast sounds like a super sweet setup!
LH


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Once I get my skiff and get comfortable in it, it'd be my pleasure to hook up with you @sjrobin to get on some big girls!

@Reggiedog i think the Caimen is a sweet skiff but I want something a little bigger to have the option to fish 3 occasionally and maybe run 4 to the sandbar. Not to mention I'd like to try the tarpon game once in awhile.

@LowHydrogen ill make sure I'm seasoned before getting too brave. I'll probably baby the skiff and won't want to take too many chances, at least for a little while.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Should I put a cup holder on each gunnel? On one hand I don't want to put unnecessary holes/items on the skiff. On the other hand, beer is necessary. Can't risk spills.


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

E-money, I rode a Vantage that had cupholders on thegunnels and it was a nice feature to have. when moving from the bow to stern there is less chance to kick over your beer you put down in a haste. spooked a fish once doing that


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

And since you are going with a tiller that makes sense with no console. you could have a couple welded on your grab bar, if you're going with one of those


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the cupholders on my Fury and it's a really nice feature. I'd say go for it man!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If you have to have beverage holders, cut holes in the poling and casting platforms. Or better yet, buy the 20 oz Yeti tumblers, pour your beer into one, and set it in the shade of the gunnel. Your beverage will stay cold a long time. Ram mounts makes a clamp on beverage holder that works well on the platform tubing.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats! As you know from our PM's I got in late August at the tail end of the rush, rats! Expecting my Fury in late Jan 2017. Definitely looking forward to seeing some pics!

Michael-


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll add in to this "I'm on the list thread" I put deposit down Aug 5th for a Vantage. I also considered cup holders on the gunnel but I wanted to check if they could put them in the floor in front of the rear bulkhead. One port and starboard for the passengers since I will have a center console. I am also putting one on the casting and polling platform. In my opinion you cant have enough of them.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> I'll add in to this "I'm on the list thread" I put deposit down Aug 5th for a Vantage. I also considered cup holders on the gunnel but I wanted to check if they could put them in the floor in front of the rear bulkhead. One port and starboard for the passengers since I will have a center console. I am also putting one on the casting and polling platform. In my opinion you cant have enough of them.


Think Chad meant to say side console


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

E-money,

Is ECC spraying the keel guard or do they work with the Line-X guys out of Sarasota? I want a color-matched keel guard sprayed on my Shadowcast. If ECC can do it, that's a lot shorter trip for me than Sarasota.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

@Dustin1 I think it is Line-x that actually sprays it. But ECC is having it done for me before delivery.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

But contact ECC and ask. I'm sure they will answer any questions that you have on it.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

They use the local shop for their line-x needs.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying @YnR


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

View attachment 2501


Spent a little time yesterday deciding how to orient my coffinbox/jumpseat for the tie downs. I think I've decided on this position. The cooler won't be in there most of the time but when it is I'd like to still have plenty of room to walk around it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

E good that you are really sweating the details. You will not regret it. The Yeti will be in most of the time. Not sure what size Yeti you are using but space the tie downs for the 60 and leave leg room for the passenger facing forward. I use the Yeti 60 most of the time but will switch to the smaller 45 for light weight all catch and release trips. Even if you are solo, the Yeti is a good place to put your lunch and drinks and use as a step going back and forth from rear deck to front deck while fighting fish or just moving around the skiff. If you have not done so check out my website videos to see how often the angler has to move around the skiff. Of course the guy on the pole is usually able to keep the angler on the bow but not always for a lot of different reasons. When you are hooked up solo there is no way you will be able to stay on the bow during a fight with a large fish.


Steve


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> E good that you are really sweating the details. You will not regret it. The Yeti will be in most of the time. Not sure what size Yeti you are using but space the tie downs for the 60 and leave leg room for the passenger facing forward. I use the Yeti 60 most of the time but will switch to the smaller 45 for light weight all catch and release trips. Even if you are solo, the Yeti is a good place to put your lunch and drinks and use as a step going back and forth from rear deck to front deck while fighting fish or just moving around the skiff. If you have not done so check out my website videos to see how often the angler has to move around the skiff. Of course the guy on the pole is usually able to keep the angler on the bow but not always for a lot of different reasons. When you are hooked up solo there is no way you will be able to stay on the bow during a fight with a large fish.
> 
> 
> Steve


I plan to use the 45. It will be for drinks and food. I will use the insulated glove box on the fury for fish should I choose to keep them. Most of the time it will be catch and release. But spacing for a 60 option wouldn't be a bad idea should I choose to upsize for a few trips.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Well, I had a moment of weakness and almost changed my build to the new shallow Evo. It looks like a fantastic skiff! But in the end, I have decided to stick with the Fury. It seems more suited for my fishing style. Getting close now! It will go to mold at the end of this week/early next week.

Stay tuned for pics and updates.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm excited to see a hull in the mold with my name on it.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm excited to see a hull in the mold with my name on it.


I'm excited to see yours too because that means mine is close behind!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I ran through all the fine details one more time with Adam over at East Cape yesterday morning. Looks like there is one in the mold and I am next! It's looking like next week. I basically kept everything the same with just a couple changes/additions.

tiller Merc 60 with carbon extension with tilt/trim
micro jackplate with switches under poling platform and on starboard gunnel
same with switches for trim tabs
MercMonitor tach on right gunnel angled up
Simrad Go7 on right gunnel with NMEA system
(everything mounted on the right gunnel will occupy the space normally covered by a side console just in case I ever decided to make the switch)
cup holder on each gunnel as close to the rear bulkhead as possible
switches for running lights, livewell pick up and 1100 gpm recirc, etc. in starboard hatch
underwater and undergunnel LEDs in blue just to be cute
oversized casting platform to match front hatch
offset 12v ipilot, quick release mount, plug in front hatch
offset folding cleat on bow
12v plug in starboard hatch by switches
onboard 2 bank battery charger
pole caddy on poling platform on tab
puck style all around light on tab
micro powerpole on starboard side
teak over black seadek on platforms
23' Stiffy Hybrid
insulated livewell (to be used as cooler when keeping a couple)
turnbuckle tie downs in cockpit for removable yeti jumpseat/beer box
color match keel guard

satin black paint on trailer
break away tongue

hull color - Sherwin Williams Gentle Aquamarine
deck/liner color - Benjamin Moore White Diamond (basically Matterhorn White)

In about a month's time I will be picking up what is truly my DREAM skiff.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Gonna be worth the wait!!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

How are you mounting the Simrad to the gunner?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

With the standard mount that comes with the unit. Straight to the gunnel.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

The fury should go to mold this week. I can't think about anything else. I am feeling pretty worthless at work. I hope they are still on schedule. Should find out tomorrow.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Super pumped to report that the build has started! 

View attachment 2812


View attachment 2813


She's got a cockpit!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks itchy. Lol kidding congratulations.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm jealous....sigh....I have another 4 weeks or so before mine goes into the mold. But congrats man! 

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'll post more photos as I get them. I wish I lived closer so I could go see the progress in person!


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

East Cape??


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

She's got gel!

View attachment 2913


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I got another update yesterday. She has a skin coat now and is getting ready for infusion.
View attachment 2980


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice!! I'm heading to the shop around lunch time today to tighten up my build list. I'll look in on your hull

M-


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

mwong61 said:


> Very nice!! I'm heading to the shop around lunch time today to tighten up my build list. I'll look in on your hull
> 
> M-


Let me know if they still have the first customer EVO X in the mold.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

If M doesn't get any shots I will be going over tomorrow and take lots of pics if i can find your builds.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

csnaspuck said:


> If M doesn't get any shots I will be going over tomorrow and take lots of pics if i can find your builds.


Even if he does, the more pics the better!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Let me know if they still have the first customer EVO X in the mold.


Sorry Todd, I didn't even think to look.

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Got a couple more from the shop. 
View attachment 2993
View attachment 2994


And thanks to @mwong61 I have a few more to share. 

View attachment 2987
View attachment 2988
View attachment 2989
View attachment 2990
View attachment 2991
View attachment 2992


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

@csnaspuck hooked me up with another photo of my baby from his shop visit today. Thanks bud! She's bagged up and resin ready!
View attachment 3021


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool boat dude. I like the tiller. I bounced back and fourth with my build but finally settled on a console. That is a good boat for La, you're really going to enjoy it. Quite the step up from that Hobie


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Cool boat dude. I like the tiller. I bounced back and fourth with my build but finally settled on a console. That is a good boat for La, you're really going to enjoy it. Quite the step up from that Hobie


I am hoping to still use the Hobie from time to time! I love kayak fishing and do not intend to stop. Now, we will see how strong I am once the Fury arrives.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Another update:

Hull was infused over the weekend. Cockpit is done. And deck is being prepped for infusion tomorrow. If all goes according to plan, she will look like a boat later this week!

View attachment 3113


View attachment 3114


View attachment 3115


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats. You must be excited. About 3 years ago i fished on one up here in Ga. Very nice boat, fished 3 people comfortable. Maybe someday I will treat myself to something fine in life like an Eastcape.

How many gallons is the livewell. Would you know if all their boats are cored?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

fishingdave said:


> Congrats. You must be excited. About 3 years ago i fished on one up here in Ga. Very nice boat, fished 3 people comfortable. Maybe someday I will treat myself to something fine in life like an Eastcape.
> 
> How many gallons is the livewell. Would you know if all their boats are cored?


It has a 30 gallon livewell. As far as I know their construction methods are consistent through all of their models.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Deck is being prepped for infusion that will hopefully happen today or tomorrow. Then it's off to assembly!

View attachment 3129


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I got an update from the shop on Friday. The cockpit is bonded and the skiff will be ready to pop out of mold tomorrow. I cannot wait to see her shine! I will post pictures as I get them.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How long does it take from the time the material goes into the mold, to the time you can pick up the boat?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> How long does it take from the time the material goes into the mold, to the time you can pick up the boat?


It all depends really from what I gather. Lots of things can affect the time in the mold but mine has been in the mold for a week and a half. Once it comes out, I think the rigging will be 2-3 weeks. That is just a guess. I believe I will get a pick up date soon.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

She's out of the mold and the color is perfect! I am loving it!!! More to come soon. 

View attachment 3288


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the pics @csnaspuck 

View attachment 3331


View attachment 3332


View attachment 3333


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Update on the skiff:

She's got a hot date with Line-x tomorrow for the color match keel guard then a wrap up in the assembly phase. Hopefully by the end of the week she will be into rigging. 

It won't be long now!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Heading for her keel guard!

View attachment 3554


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That's an angle you don't see everyday.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Is the spray on keel guard material as easily repaired as the gelcoat?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Is the spray on keel guard material as easily repaired as the gelcoat?


It's Line-x so I would imagine it could be resprayed at any time. But if it holds up anything like the bed of my truck, then it won't need much repair.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Saw your boat last week when I was at the shop getting a new ulterra ipilot and 3 new batteries installed. She is looking good man! Won't be long.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sickz284u said:


> Saw your boat last week when I was at the shop getting a new ulterra ipilot and 3 new batteries installed. She is looking good man! Won't be long.


I'm jealous lol I want to see it in person.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Keel guard came out great. She's ready to nose into some oysters.

View attachment 3611


View attachment 3610


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's interesting. Definitely not what I was picturing. Pretty cool.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Man, that looks nice, they even matched color! You're ready for some airboating

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Deck was dry fitted today and prepped for final assembly. Good look at how well the keel guard color match was done. 

View attachment 3629


View attachment 3630


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Like those sponsons


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Gonna be a sick ride man.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

She's looking like a boat! Tiller mounted and oh my look at how clean those switches are in the starboard hatch! Proud poppa over here. 

View attachment 3756


View attachment 3757


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice!!

M-


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking Great! Check out @Kwarner Glide sitting over there!


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Line x keelguard!! Thats freaking awesome


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

And more awesomeness!

View attachment 3758


View attachment 3759


View attachment 3760


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

What kind of digital gauge is that?

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mwong61 said:


> What kind of digital gauge is that?
> 
> M-


Merc sc1000


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

E-money said:


> Merc sc1000


Ah ok, that looks slick, I wish Zuke had some better gauge choices.

M-


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

M, that's actually the reason I went for the Zuke instead of the Merc. I wanted the full NMEA gauges instead of having an additional gauge mounted to the boat or having to buy a separate expensive cable.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> M, that's actually the reason I went for the Zuke instead of the Merc. I wanted the full NMEA gauges instead of having an additional gauge mounted to the boat or having to buy a separate expensive cable.


Yea the NMEA hook up to the simrad was another $300ish. But being an engineer I HAVE TO HAVE MY DATA so I did both.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

E-money said:


> Yea the NMEA hook up to the simrad was another $300ish. But being an engineer I HAVE TO HAVE MY DATA so I did both.


Hah, too funny. I finally landed on piping NMEA2k to both an NSS9 and a SIMRAD IS35 digital gauge. (just ordered everything!) But I have a lot more room on my console. 

I really like how you've maximized available space and easy access to the data on your gunwale.

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mwong61 said:


> Hah, too funny. I finally landed on piping NMEA2k to both an NSS9 and a SIMRAD IS35 digital gauge. (just ordered everything!) But I have a lot more room on my console.
> 
> I really like how you've maximized available space and easy access to the data on your gunwale.
> 
> M-


Yea I'm super happy with the way it turned out. All of that occupies the space where a side console would be so if i ever decide to change it'll all be covered up.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

They are rolling! Hatches going on!

View attachment 3779


View attachment 3780


View attachment 3781


View attachment 3782


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pretty boat. 

Is the tiller hyro assist ?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mwong61 said:


> What kind of digital gauge is that?
> 
> M-


I'm sorry I think I was wrong. It's the mercmonitor. I was thinking the sc1000 was the digital one but I believe the mercmonitor is. I guess I should know huh? Haha


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Pretty boat.
> 
> Is the tiller hyro assist ?


Nope. Just going to have to man up!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

E-money said:


> Nope. Just going to have to man up!


You should not need the XL forearm muscle for the tiller with the Atlas Micro plate. Without the adjustable plate steering torque can be annoying. I have used tiller engines up to 70 HP without the adjustable plate and at times water conditions/load will not allow you to trim the torque out. The adjustable plate allows you to trim the torque out with variable loads and rough water conditions on most skiffs.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

She's got wheels!

View attachment 3834


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Here's a couple more. Inner rub rail is going on. 

View attachment 3841


View attachment 3840


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

That cup holder on the gunnel is already being put to use

When do you anticipate delivery?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

yobata said:


> That cup holder on the gunnel is already being put to use
> 
> When do you anticipate delivery?


I'm hoping in a week or two. I don't know an exact date yet but it's getting close.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

E-money said:


> I'm hoping in a week or two. I don't know an exact date yet but it's getting close.


Shipping it? Or driving down to pick it up?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Shipping it? Or driving down to pick it up?


I'll be driving down to pick it up. Excited to get back to the shop.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Daaaayyyyyyuuuuuummmmm it's all turning out better than I even imagined. Super pumped.

View attachment 3861


View attachment 3862


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yer killing me.....that shore is purty...

M-


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

E-money that is one sweet Fury!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks!

View attachment 3890


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks to @mwong61 for sending me some pics today. She only has a few minor touches left but she got on the water today for the initial run. So close!

View attachment 3987


View attachment 3988


View attachment 3989


View attachment 3990


View attachment 3991


View attachment 3992


View attachment 3993


View attachment 3994


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

She's on the water for her final check!

Good shot of the platforms and second set of trim tab and jackplate switches!

View attachment 4017


View attachment 4018


View attachment 4019


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking great! What's the reason behind the second set of switches for the tabs?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

bryson said:


> Looking great! What's the reason behind the second set of switches for the tabs?


You can drive while standing and leaning against the platform or even sitting on it if the tiller doesn't have much torque steer. Really helps for seeing the channel or over the marsh, but best to wear the kill switch lanyard when doing so.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> You can drive while standing and leaning against the platform or even sitting on it if the tiller doesn't have much torque steer. Really helps for seeing the channel or over the marsh, but best to wear the kill switch lanyard when doing so.


Nailed it. Thanks @MariettaMike


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I am beyond words. I had an idea of how I wanted this skiff to turn out. When Kevin sent me the pictures of her on the water today it was immediately clear that east cape had far surpassed my expectations. I cannot wait to put my hands on her!

View attachment 4034


View attachment 4035


View attachment 4036


View attachment 4037


View attachment 4038


View attachment 4039


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

That's a real beauty. Congrats!

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mwong61 said:


> That's a real beauty. Congrats!
> 
> M-


Thanks my brother. I can't wait to see yours coming down the line!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Is there a jealous button? There should be a jealous button. It's incredible bro!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Just some early numbers that I wanted to share. Today she did 38mph at 5800rpm with the Trophy 14p (4 blade). I believe this was with one man and a half tank of gas. I am very happy with these numbers and they didn't push her while the motor is in break in. I will post updates as I fish it over the next few months and after break in is complete.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one awesome boat. It's a shame your not excited about it


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Beautiful boat but could back off on the heavy photo processing? Proper use of lighting is much more effective than extreme software manipulation. Anyway seriously fishy looking rig!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I just got back from East Cape after picking up my skiff. I truly am at a loss for words. It is exactly what I wanted in every way and more. Big thanks again to Kevin, Marc, Adam, and the rest of the gang for producing such an awesome fishing machine. Check out the video below to see the breakdown of the build!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow that boat is customized beautifully. Would love to fish on a boat like that someday.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

What a Christmas present man! That thing is just awesome. Totally customized to your specs.

It's been a heck of a journey watching this come together. Can't wait to see some pics of her slimed up!

M-


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats! Man, what a killer skiff.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't get enough! I keep walking outside to admire the fit and finish!

View attachment 4128


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! I am loving the blacked out trailer.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Looks great! I am loving the blacked out trailer.


Ramlin is top notch quality. I towed this baby 700 miles home last night and it pulled like a dream.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats on a beautiful and well thought out skiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jesus


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That is my dreamboat, congrats!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Salty_South said:


> That is my dreamboat, congrats!


Mine too! Haha thanks!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Well have you had the weather to fish the new skiff yet?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Well have you had the weather to fish the new skiff yet?


I slept all day Saturday to catch up from the trip to get it. Sunday was rainy and 20 mph winds. Eeeessshhh. Just got the boat registered today so now I'm legal! I'll be putting her in the water in Delacroix on Friday.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

E-money said:


> Just got the boat registered today so now I'm legal!


How big of a pain in the ass was that?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> How big of a pain in the ass was that?


Wellllllllllllllllll.......it could have been worse. I had to take my paperwork to my parishs sales tax office and pay local tax. Then ordinarily you would go to department of revenue to pay state tax and then to ldwf to register the boat. BUT....on mondays only, the department of revenue has representatives at ldwf so I was able to do it both at the ldwf office. Was there 10 minutes and left with my boat numbers and registration stickers!

Trailer paperwork has to be notarized and taxes paid to DMV. Fortunately, the credit union onsite at work deals regularly with a notary that handles all this. I just had to write a check and pass on my paperwork. No extra trip required.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I know it will take some time to evaluate the new EC. Keep us posted on performance numbers and how she handles and fishes.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> I know it will take some time to evaluate the new EC. Keep us posted on performance numbers and how she handles and fishes.


Will do!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

E-money said:


> Was there 10 minutes and left with my boat numbers and registration stickers!


That's great news. I've heard horror stories of people waiting several months for their numbers. What forms of payment do they accept?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> That's great news. I've heard horror stories of people waiting several months for their numbers. What forms of payment do they accept?


Really just check or money order for taxes. Registration can be anything.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I was able to get the boat on the water today and was able to sit cast my first red from the skiff from the poling platform! She is officially slimed. So now the boat....

I loaded it down! Wanted to see worst case scenario weight. I am 195lbs. Guy on the front is 220-230. Full tank of gas. Yeti 45 loaded down with ice and drinks. All the tackle and gear I have and would ever bring. First time I twisted that oh so beautiful grip the skiff just jumped out of the water. Up on plane extremely quickly. There was zero steering toque, that I could feel anyway. I still need to work more to find the sweet spot between jackplate trim, motor trim, and tabs but I averaged 32 mph from the start of the day. Closer to 33-34 at 5200 rpm at the end of the day. It was likely due to me getting a little more familiar with the ride and burning off some fuel. We didn't cover a ton of water though, maybe 15-20 miles total if I had to guess. So I have really happy to see those numbers first hand.

It was windy but chop was almost nothing. The Fury ate up what little chop and wakes we crossed. Never got a drop of water on us. So to THE QUESTION! How skinny did she float?

At one point we were running across a flat that turned out to be skinnier than we thought. Came off the motor when she ran out of enough water. Got the pole and was able to pole quite easily. I tried to measure with the push pole but thought that would be inaccurate. The water line was just below the middle of the trim tab cylinders! I checked throughout the entire day and the water line pretty much never changed. SO when I got home I grabbed a level and measured down from where the water line was vertically to the bottom of the hull just under the centerline of the boat.

6-5/8" with all of that weight in the boat including the full tank of gas!!! And me leaning off the back to see. I'm so ecstatic I can hardly stand it. It is one thing to hear number from others but when I get to see them for myself it's a whole new level of excitement. I can't wait to get back out and run her again!!!

View attachment 4383


View attachment 4384


View attachment 4381


View attachment 4385


View attachment 4382


View attachment 4380


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

From gelcoat to first fish, how awesome it that?! Congrats and Merry Christmas!

M-


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Had to feel great finall getting your new baby girl into the water, but probably even better pulling that first redfish over he deck! Congratulations brother!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pretty bitchin. Did you have to do anything special to the back of that simrad to protect it from heavy spray?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Pretty bitchin. Did you have to do anything special to the back of that simrad to protect it from heavy spray?


Nope. It never got sprayed. The Fury has some serious rails. If I notice it getting sprayed in the future I may do something.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

E-money said:


> I am beyond words. I had an idea of how I wanted this skiff to turn out. When Kevin sent me the pictures of her on the water today it was immediately clear that east cape had far surpassed my expectations. I cannot wait to put my hands on her!
> 
> View attachment 4034
> 
> ...



Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great looking skiff. Powertech four blade prop? Keep us posted.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Great looking skiff. Powertech four blade prop? Keep us posted.


Merc Trophy 4 blade. Will do!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

E-money said:


> Nope. It never got sprayed. The Fury has some serious rails. If I notice it getting sprayed in the future I may do something.


I am going to put dielectric grease on my new Lowrance Hook 7 GPS. I always worry about saltwater intrusion


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

E-money said:


> I was able to get the boat on the water today and was able to sit cast my first red from the skiff from the poling platform! She is officially slimed. So now the boat....
> 
> I loaded it down! Wanted to see worst case scenario weight. I am 195lbs. Guy on the front is 220-230. Full tank of gas. Yeti 45 loaded down with ice and drinks. All the tackle and gear I have and would ever bring. First time I twisted that oh so beautiful grip the skiff just jumped out of the water. Up on plane extremely quickly. There was zero steering toque, that I could feel anyway. I still need to work more to find the sweet spot between jackplate trim, motor trim, and tabs but I averaged 32 mph from the start of the day. Closer to 33-34 at 5200 rpm at the end of the day. It was likely due to me getting a little more familiar with the ride and burning off some fuel. We didn't cover a ton of water though, maybe 15-20 miles total if I had to guess. So I have really happy to see those numbers first hand.
> 
> ...


That is one awesome boat perfect for cashing Reds or Tarpon. How did all those cool buttons work on your poling platform

Maybe we will see you next time in Delacroix


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> That is one awesome boat perfect for cashing Reds or Tarpon. How did all those cool buttons work on your poling platform
> 
> Maybe we will see you next time in Delacroix


The controls on the platform are awesome! They are at the perfect height. 

I'll be back in Delacroix tomorrow morning.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I am going to put dielectric grease on my new Lowrance Hook 7 GPS. I always worry about saltwater intrusion


So if you remove the GPS for trailering, etc and want to prevent corrosion of the plugs or unit pins, leave the power cord plugged in to the unit and install a marine spray proof plug for disconnecting the power and removing the unit for storage. Dielectric grease is a good idea on the unit plugs just don't unplug them. I will post a pic of the connectors I use. Bulgin is the manufacturer. 3 pole flex plug MFG PN PX0911/03/P 3 pole in-line SKT MFG PN PX0921/03/S . This is the power connector only. The most important connector.www.*bulgin*.com/


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> So if you remove the GPS for trailering, etc and want to prevent corrosion of the plugs or unit pins, leave the power cord plugged in to the unit and install a marine spray proof plug for disconnecting the power and removing the unit for storage. Dielectric grease is a good idea on the unit plugs just don't unplug them. I will post a pic of the connectors I use. Bulgin is the manufacturer. 3 pole flex plug MFG PN PX0911/03/P 3 pole in-line SKT MFG PN PX0921/03/S . This is the power connector only. The most important connector.


Thanks for that. I have had 3, Elite 5s and they all stopped working


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> So if you remove the GPS for trailering, etc and want to prevent corrosion of the plugs or unit pins, leave the power cord plugged in to the unit and install a marine spray proof plug for disconnecting the power and removing the unit for storage. Dielectric grease is a good idea on the unit plugs just don't unplug them. I will post a pic of the connectors I use. Bulgin is the manufacturer. 3 pole flex plug MFG PN PX0911/03/P 3 pole in-line SKT MFG PN PX0921/03/S . This is the power connector only. The most important connector.


So why remove for trailering? I removed it when I towed her home from Florida but didn't when I drove to Delacroix Friday. It's about 1.5hours one way. Should I be removing it?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Road grime, insects, rain(water at 70 plus mph), security when you stop for lunch somewhere, screen damage protection and option to not carry. Plus if you ever fish in mangrove country the limbs will be hard on your GPS mount. I trailer long and short distances but I don't trailer with an exposed plug back GPS.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I always take my gps off while trailering or leaving it out in the boat yard where I am fishing. Also leave it in my home office while home. Don't like it sitting out in rain and cold or having it taken


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Update: I lied in my last review post. I was able to add more weight. In addition to the load from my last trip. I replaced the bow angler with my buddy who is 6'5" and 325lbs. So I added approx 100 lbs.

We had to cross some pretty big water with a decent chop to get to our first spot. Wind was howling at around 15 mph (maybe more) and it was quartering towards us. So most of the time we were quartering into the chop. The skiff was still running 33-33.5 mph. I think I found her sweet spot. The jackplate is a bump above the point where the cav plate is flush with the bottoms of the hull and the motor is trimmed up approx 10 degrees. Once I get the tabs down to smooth out the ride the skiff was averaging 33 mph at 5600 rpm. 

At this speed with the chop and wind quartering towards us we did take a little spray. When I slowed down to 28 mph and worked the tabs appropriately I was able to get rid of the spray. My fuel burn rate average for the day was 4.8 gallons per hour. 

As far as draft, there was no noticeable difference. Same water level or maybe slightly lower on the trim tabs. I'm guessing the extra weight on the bow leveled it out a bit more. But she wasn't nose down. The skiff still seemed very level. I poled around for quite a while in some pretty skinny stuff. There is no way I would have gotten my Hobie kayak this far back. The boat poled great but the wind was so strong it took me a bit to get a feel for how to use the wind to my advantage rather than fighting it.

The water right now is filthy in Delacroix. Thursday was 25mph sustained north winds and yesterday was 15mph sustained north winds. There was no water and the tidal drops with the heavy winds has just been sucking mud out of the marsh. We managed to find some crystal clear water but didn't see the activity that we would have liked to so we moved on. This was expected since we just had a front roll through on Thursday. We never got much sun so we had to resort to spotting tails and backs for sight fishing. 

We made several moves without actually getting on the fish. We made a longer run to an area that I've been wanting to fish for quite a while but haven't been able to due to fishing from a kayak for the last several years. We got to the area around 1:30pm. As soon as we pulled up to the protected side of the ponds we started spotting tails and bait being crashed along the banks. Water was still touching the grass so we focused our attention to the banks. We must have spotted a couple dozen reds in this area that were all over slot. The visibility was still on 6ish inches but was some of the best we'd seen all day. Being new to the trolling motor I managed to spook a few. Most others were spooked as we drifted on them while they sat on bottom. I was able to sight cast one baby bull red but that was about the extent of our luck. He wasn't the biggest guy but he fed my addiction until I can get back. 

View attachment 4575


View attachment 4576


Running back to the launch we were mostly heading into the wind. Same configuration with trim and tabs got me 31.5-32mph at 5400 rpm. When I got back to the launch I rubbed the trailer bunks down with gulfwax so I can attempt a dry launch next time out. The boat kept trying to slide back off the trailer when loading so I am confident that I'll be able to. 

Anyway, sorry this was so long. I'll provide another update next time out.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Love reading fish stories. Keep on posting! Looks like the boat is a fishing machine...


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Smoking hot skiff...congrats!


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

How do you like the trim switch on the tiller extension? Is it confusing to trim once the throttle is twisted? Quick disconnect?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Tankhead said:


> How do you like the trim switch on the tiller extension? Is it confusing to trim once the throttle is twisted? Quick disconnect?


I love having it right there. I have once or twice trimmed in the wrong direction while the throttle is twisted but it's obvious right away because the handle initially moves. So I correct immediately. In the future I'm sure I'll get used to it.

It is a quick disconnect extension. Although I have not taken it off and don't see why I would. I love it.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks! I take my extension off when trailering with stops involved. I've heard of them growing feet and walking away on a few people. Beautiful boat.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice boat, sweet fish. 
Pimpin' ain't easy, but it's necessary!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok this will probably be the last post about running numbers until I get the motor well broken in. Yesterday I went out with a buddy to Delacroix. When the sun came up it was 28 degrees and didn't hit 32 until about 10-10:30. There were sheets of ice on the water and in the boat. When we launched at 8 am the wind was blowing out of the northeast at 23 mph. When we left at 2pm it was still 19-20mph. We had full sun the entire day. The water was quite literally the lowest I have ever seen it in Delacroix which wasn't surprising since it followed two days of 25+mph north winds and winter tides. The water temperature dropped from 62 degrees on Friday morning to 39 degrees measured from my transducer Saturday morning. Buoy data says 43 degrees. Either way..... pretty serious. BUT the boat ran really well!

Two average sized guys (190 & 170), full gear, and full gas she did 35 mph at 5,700 rpm. I think I am honing in on the her sweet spot. I am also learning that this "sweet spot" changes slightly depending on running conditions. Not just different days, but fine tuning could be done around each corner! DUH! But not something I thought about until playing with trim, tabs, jack, etc.

Anyway, we found some beautifully clean water and some awesome grassy flats. Normally I would expect to see an abundance of redfish in these areas. Yesterday however, there was nothing alive on those flats. We sort of knew there wouldn't be given the conditions. But the low water made for some great scouting. We did see a few baitfish belly up. Hoping there was no other fish kill in the area due to the rapidly changing conditions. It will be back in the upper 70s in a couple of days. Maybe the reds will come back.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

This boat is amazing! I'm in the market now and will call Kevin today to talk about the Fury (and the Evo) yours in particular. I have some questions...

Is 6 5/8" the final answer on poling draft? That's with a big, but balanced load, if you were alone and on the tower do you think she would squat in the stern and draft more? I only weigh 170, but I fish alone sometimes.

Can you guess at how much water you need to run the boat? It's not a tunnel, so does that mean I need at least the props diameter?

I don't see any seat cushions. Why don't I see any seat cushions? My ass hurts just thinking about a long day of that.

Well done on that skiff!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Fritz said:


> This boat is amazing! I'm in the market now and will call Kevin today to talk about the Fury (and the Evo) yours in particular. I have some questions...
> 
> Is 6 5/8" the final answer on poling draft? That's with a big, but balanced load, if you were alone and on the tower do you think she would squat in the stern and draft more? I only weigh 170, but I fish alone sometimes.
> 
> ...


HAHA thank you!

6-5/8" is the max draft that I have seen (and measured) thus far with a balanced load. The only time I saw it get slightly more than that was when I was on the poling platform and the bow angler walked to the back deck. So maybe it would squat a hair more. But it didn't look like more than 1/2" and that was with two people on the back. (Disclaimer: I didn't actually measure how much it added)

I couldn't tell you how much water I need to run so I don't want to guess at that. Maybe in the future I will have more data.

I opted for no seat cushions because I wanted everything open and fishable. I didn't want removable because I didn't want the snaps in the deck and/or rear bulkhead when I knew I would never use the cushions. I have not had a single issue so far with my ass hurting so far lol. When my wife comes with me I will just bring along a throw cushion for her to sit on that can be tucked away in the hatch when fishing.

Good luck and let me know if you have any more questions.

Eric


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I posted these on another thread but I'll throw them up here as well. First two La hogs on the deck. 

View attachment 5069


View attachment 5068


View attachment 5067


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm going to keep posting until someone makes me stop. My wife FINALLY made it on onto the water with me on Saturday. Not the ideal day. Dodged the rain and only managed to fish for 3 hours. Water was back up in Delacroix but it was dirty and the wind was howling. Not much observed fish activity. BUT..... my amazing wife who constantly surprises me put several fish in the boat including a brackish slam! Her redfish was 24" and she fought it perfectly. I found out my wife is one hell of a fishing partner and I look forward to many more days on the water with her. Anddddd she LOVES the new Fury!

View attachment 5410


View attachment 5412


View attachment 5411


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Lucky man!


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

welp, I know what I want for Christmas


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

View attachment 5739


View attachment 5738


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

What size Yeti did you go with? Do you like the size for the seat?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

SC on the FLY said:


> What size Yeti did you go with? Do you like the size for the seat?


I went with the 45. I think it's perfect. Cockpit still feels really open. I use it for drinks only and a jumpseat. Great size.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

So me and a buddy (fellow east cape owner) went out a couple weekends ago with just the fly rods. Run to some big fish areas and ended up throwing to 10ish bull reds in the 15-20lb range. The fish were very spooky in the clear water. Area was too shallow for the trolling motor so we spent a good amount of time on the pole. Wind was howling and the fish wouldn't eat, but my buddy managed one just over 30 inches and I hooked into a good fish but it spit after 3 or so minutes. The boat is still performing incredibly. Still getting anywhere between 32-34 mph depending on load and conditions. But fish are hitting the deck! 

View attachment 6408


View attachment 6409


View attachment 6410

View attachment 6411


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

View attachment 6411


Dude, I keep looking at this pic. Makes me wish I had gone for the underwater transom light.

So cool looking!

M-


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

mwong61 said:


> View attachment 6411
> 
> 
> Dude, I keep looking at this pic. Makes me wish I had gone for the underwater transom light.
> ...


I just send 2 OceanLED transom lights to Kevin for my build.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Just wanted to share a video that I made from this past weekend. Hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey E-money, I'm on the wait list for a 2017 Ankona Cayenne, and Im looking to set up engine data on my Simrad GO7. I was wondering, if you have found a way to display engine data on the screen while still looking at the chartplotter or depth finder. I wanna see my RPMs etc, but the screen shots Ive seen of the Simrad show it taking up the whole screen. Is there a way around that?

BTW I found your youtube channel through a coworker of mine, Dustin G.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@jhreels you can setup your gauges and settings on the right side of your screen while you have your maps up.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 9619
> @jhreels you can setup your gauges and settings on the right side of your screen while you have your maps up.


Very nice! thats what I need. Can you add engine temp, etc to that side tab?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jhreels said:


> Hey E-money, I'm on the wait list for a 2017 Ankona Cayenne, and Im looking to set up engine data on my Simrad GO7. I was wondering, if you have found a way to display engine data on the screen while still looking at the chartplotter or depth finder. I wanna see my RPMs etc, but the screen shots Ive seen of the Simrad show it taking up the whole screen. Is there a way around that?
> 
> BTW I found your youtube channel through a coworker of mine, Dustin G.


Yes it is quite easy to do. It'll only take you 5 minutes with the manual and playing around. No worries, go for it.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jhreels said:


> Very nice! thats what I need. Can you add engine temp, etc to that side tab?


From what I can tell, you can add any data that is coming from the motor or transducer. I haven't run into any limitations yet.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

What's the price range for a Fury?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Badass video!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

FlyGheenoe said:


> What's the price range for a Fury?


mid 30s to mid 40s if you deck it out. Give Kevin a call and he will gladly give you all the info you need without pressuring you. Good people.


----------

